# Tezzy, Dairymomma and Katerdid's journey together to their Rainbow Babies!



## Tezzy

Hey girls,

I'm Terrie, 25, wife and mum of two and one on the way. We had a MMC last year and needless to say I'm a bit anxious about this pregnancy!

I'm in a few other buddy groups on here but they are so large I'm feeling a bit lost and keep missing lots of posts so I'm looking for a bump buddy (or 2!) to share the journey with.

Looking forward to getting to know you :flower:


----------



## dairymomma

I'd love to be your bump buddy! I'm on a few other threads but, like you, I'm a bit lost in the crowd. I'm Jill, happily married to my farmer hubby of almost six years, mom to two little miracles, and six little angels. I'm due the very very end of December but my dh keeps kidding me I'll go over two weeks and have this baby on my son's birthday in the middle of January. I can totally understand your worries as I have them too! It's hard not to when you've had a previous loss.


----------



## Tezzy

Hi Jill,

Congrats on your pregnancy! :) how have you found your pg journey so far this time round?

Looking forward to sharing our journeys together!


----------



## katerdid

Hello! Can I join? I'm 24, have a 20 month old already. Due baby number 2 on new years eve. 

I had a MMC in feb, quite devastating. Baby's heart stopped out of the blue around 9 weeks, didn't find out til 2 weeks later. 

Very nervous this time around, although it was reassuring to see the heartbeat at 6wk6.


----------



## Tezzy

Helloooo! Yes of course you can join :wave: it's so scary isn't it?

I have a scan at 10am today... I'm crossing my fingers everything is ok!


----------



## dairymomma

Terry, my pregnancy was pretty good other than the usual anxiety I feel in the first trimester. I had VERY strong pregnancy symptoms so I felt pretty good. Then last week I started spotting but it stopped a day later. I had no cramping so I figured it was just the progesterone I've been taking. However, this morning I went bathroom and wiped pinkish brown again. Needless to say, as soon as my dr's office opens, I'm going to be on the phone. No cramping but to see blood of any kind-pink, brown, red, whatever-makes me freak out big time. DH says not to worry because I haven't had any more discharge since I got up but it's hard. My pg symptoms have sort of started to come and go but I'm wondering if it's because I'm so stressed out about this and I'm not noticing them. I'm also at 10+1 now so it's possible my symptoms would be easing too. Doesn't stop me from worrying, though. All I want to do is see my baby and see a strong healthy heartbeat. Well, enough about my worries...How's your pregnancy going so far? Hopefully it's going good. 

Welcome Katerdid! Sure you can join in. The more the merrier, right?


----------



## Tezzy

*hugs* dairymomma I hope they offer you a scan or something to calm your fears!

I had my scan, all went well, little Bean measured 6w 4d with the heartbeat racing away. It has certainly calmed my fears a little, although its still early days yet.

Symptom wise ive been lucky so far, ive had mega sore boobs since i got pregnant and lots of cramping feelings, ive had a few :sick: moments... once was when i was cooking garlic chicken and the other this morning when i was making the kids ham sandwiches for school this morning. Must be a meat thing!


----------



## dairymomma

Terry, sounds like your bean is doing good! Yay! Hoping things stay that way. It's kind of nice in a weird way that your symptoms are so strong cuz it means your hormones are nice and high and getting higher. Funny to think we actually welcome morning sickness and sore bbs! :)

As for me, I decided not to talk to the dr. after all. I'm seeing her next week and I'm not cramping and my symptoms are all still there (sore boobs, morning sickness, tired) so I am going to try and wait it out. Might call today and see if I switch my appt to the end of this week but things are holding steady so far...Spent yesterday tending to a very unhappy little boy with a possible ear infection so I really couldn't have gone in anyway. Discharge went away for the rest of the day and only two teeny tiny little pink dots when I got up this morning so I'm thinking it's just the progesterone irritating my cervix. Finally told my sis about my pg but swore her to secrecy because of the spotting. Felt SO good to tell someone else! I've been just dying to spill the beans but it kind of hurt when she wasn't all that excited for me. I understand she's worried for me but it still felt odd.


----------



## Tezzy

hey Dairymomma, im glad you have told your sister :) it helps to be able to confide in somebody! Also glad you are feeling ok enough to hold on until your drs appointment... crossing my fingers everything i ok for you!


----------



## katerdid

So glad things aren't so scary Jill, fingers crossed it will keep getting better and no more blood!!! xxx I find people aren't nearly as excited for me this time around too, bit off-putting. 

Terrie, hooray for a happy scan! It's so nice to see the heartbeat. Garlic chicken makes me want to yack too. I think the only meat I can stand right now is bologna of all things! And I am not a bologna kinna gal haha. But smother some mayo and dill relish on a piece of soft wheat bread with some oscar meyer bologna...oh man. So disgusting but so good. 

I had a scan yesterday, was convinced my baby was dead and was just all sorts of uneasy. I told a white lie (that I was spotting) to get it, but turns out I've got a bleed in my uterus - just leftover blood from implantation, nothing worrisome - and that kinna went along with my lie. Glad I know about it now, so if I get some old blood in the coming weeks, I'll know where it came from. Baby was squirming away, heartbeat was at 173 (I'm thinking it's totally a girl!). But I feel so much better as now we've made it past when my angel died, it feels like this baby is here to stay.


----------



## Tezzy

Hey Kate so glad you got to see your baby bean and that all is well :)

I got my MW appt through the post today and its for Tuesday at 12.30 now I just have to find an excuse to miss an hour off work :0/


----------



## dairymomma

Well, I ended up going in today after all. I wiped pink again after I posted and started to feel pain in my lower back so I called the on-call OB dr (my dr is out on weds) and got in. She's running an hCG and progesterone level just to be sure, and because of my pinkish/brown discharge, she's checking for an infection but my cervix is closed and everything looks okay. Amazingly she picked up a faint little heartbeat with the doppler too! My heartbeat was covering it so she couldn't get a good read but it was there. Whew! Just got home from my ultrasound (which I requested) and even though I don't have any results, I GOT TO SEE MY BABY! It was wiggling and wriggling all over the place! So cute! And a STRONG steady heartbeat in the 170s. *Breathing deeply* I know I'm not out the woods yet but I'm so so so happy there's still a little bean in there. Just freaked out a bunch because of the extra spotting and what is looking like round ligament pain but DH keeps telling me I told you so! (He figured it was nothing to be concerned about.)


----------



## Tezzy

Hi Jill :wave:

Woohoo so so glad you got to see your little Rainbow Bean!!! Its definitely reassuring to know that there's a little heartbeat pumping away in there!!!

Today i am officially 7 weeks *happy dancing*


----------



## dairymomma

I know. It's such a relief to know my baby is still in there. He/She even waved Hi Mom! during the ultrasound!  Feeling MAJORLY relieved today. Now that I know there's still a heartbeat I'm feeling pretty zen. Add to that I had only a little bit of pink discharge this morning when I got up and nothing since, and I'm feeling pretty happy. 

Good to know you're that far along, right Tezzy? Each week, actually each DAY at this point makes you feel like you've climbed another mountain. So Happy 7 Weeks! Enjoy it.

And glad to hear everything is going good, Katerdid. I really don't like having extra ultrasounds but they really do make you feel SO much better to actually SEE your baby, right?


----------



## Tezzy

Aw it must be so reassuring at your stage, you got to see arms and legs etc whereas mine was just a bean and a flicker, things could still go wrong between now and 12 weeks and that scares me so much! 

I forgot to share my pic of my bean 

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/92041D0F-7A4C-4E5E-8272-308695F67DB9-149-000000087221C8B5.jpg


----------



## dairymomma

Awww, what a cutie pie! :p And just because I saw arms waving and legs wiggling, doesn't mean my bean looked like anything but a bean...Which is pretty much what it still looked like. :) I was too relieved yesterday to ask for a pic before I left. I just wanted to go home and hug my dh. And, yes, things can change so quickly before the end of the first trimester. With my history I know that all too well. So, just take it as easy as you can, breathe deeply, and know that every day you make it through it another day closer to the day you meet your :baby:. And don't hesitate to talk to your dr if you have any questions. I'm using lavender essential oil on my wrists to help keep me calm. Seems to be helping.

Update-just got a call from the dr. My labs came back in already. She said they were all within the normal range so she saw nothing to worry about there. The ultrasound showed a baby measuring 10w4d (I am 10w3d today according to my lmp) and I have a small uterine bleed that's causing the spotting I'm seeing. Since I had two of these with my daughter and still carried her to term, I'm not as worried now. It's still troubling to see blood but at least I know where it's coming from, right?


----------



## Tezzy

I'm so so glad that you have found the cause of the spotting!! Yay!! Nice to hear that you feel good and relaxed now :)

Not long until second trimester for Youuuuu!!!!!!


----------



## dairymomma

I know it seems like F.O.R.E.V.E.R. til you cross that magical 2nd trimester line but it'll happen. For all of us. It's tough to wait. Even though I know why I'm spotting and everything, I still just want to go to bed tonight and wake up tomorrow morning and be like 20 weeks along. But I suppose if I could wish myself that far into the future, I might as well wish myself right to the end (bypassing labor, of course) so I can just hold my jellybean in my arms...


----------



## dairymomma

Even two more weeks seems like an eternity at this point...


----------



## Tezzy

Lol @ bypassing labour!!! I'm not actually worried about that bit!


----------



## dairymomma

I wish I could skip it. I labored for 19+ hours with each of my kids and they both decided to come in the early morning hours the day AFTER I started laboring. I was so tired by the time I got to push, I just wanted to go to sleep. It was like, "You mean I STILL have to push this football sized thing OUT? Through there? But it's 1am!! Can't it wait til tomorrow? Couldn't you just reach in there and pull it out? Pretty please?" (I actually asked the doctor the last time if she would just pull my daughter out. The doctor just smiled at me and said, "Nope. That's your job.")


----------



## dairymomma

Well, thinking about labor did one good thing...I'm now more worried about labor (in little over six months) than I am about the spotting I've been having! Guess it's good for something, right? :)


----------



## Tezzy

:rofl: I laboured for 1hr 40 with my son and 25minutes with my daughter.

Yup. Worried this one might fall out whilst I'm doing the laundry :blush:


----------



## Tezzy

Oh and don't ya just know after that comment I'm gonna have a terrible labour this time!!! :rofl:


----------



## katerdid

Oo, like the thread name change :)

Horray :dance: we all got to see our happy babies :D So nice to know they are doing well! 

I'm excited for my labor this time, as bizarre as that is. We are planning on a home birth this time and I'm oddly looking forward to it!


----------



## Tezzy

Oooh Kate I love that you're aiming to have a home birth :woohoo: I've had two natural hospital births so far (no epidural etc). I have just realised that my local hospital has a midwife led 'home from home' birthing centre right next door so I might look into that this time but would be satisfied with another hospital birth x


----------



## katerdid

My son's birth was awful, I didn't get the experience that I wanted (granted I went into preterm labor and it was just a mess but still...it could of gone a lot better). So I'm just terrified of L&D wards now! 
That's so awesome that you have a birthing center so close. There was one in our area but it closed down last year, such a shame.


----------



## Tezzy

You'll have to keep us updated with your planning!!! 

How are you both today?


----------



## katerdid

I may have found a cnm - she came highly recommended by a friend and I love everything on her website. Gonna shoot her an email with some basic questions and if it goes well, maybe set up a time to meet her with the hubs. Very excited. I'll still see my obgyn as my insurance covers all of it, but just won't go the hospital in the end haha. Gonna love to see my obgyn's face when I tell her :haha:

Had terrible nausea today - threw up a few times til I found a food that agreed with me. Went out for Thai food - super mega craving it! Although not my best idea as it was close to bed time and I was all alone with my 20 month old. It was quite a task keeping him from melting down while we were waiting!


----------



## Tezzy

Think it's all over for me girls :cry:


----------



## katerdid

OH no!!! Why, what's going on?


----------



## Tezzy

Lots of brown blood all day cramping etc


----------



## katerdid

Oh sweetie :hugs: have you called your dr? Can they help at all, scan or levels or something?


----------



## dairymomma

Sorry I've been out of the loop for a few days. I've been so busy with our dairy farm (we are cutting hay right now) and it's been hard to get the housework done much less hop on the internet.

Oh no! I am so sorry, Tezzy! I agree with katerdid though. Call your doctor and see if you can get in for an ultrasound or lab work or something. Then you'd know for sure what's going on. I know it's scary to see blood and feel cramping and know it's most likely a miscarriage but don't give up hope yet. Sending you lots of hope, hugs, and prayers!


----------



## Tezzy

They won't scan you on a weekend at my local hospital. Last time I had to wait until Monday... Will get it confirmed tomorrow I guess.


----------



## dairymomma

Isn't it always like that? Things seem to happen either right after the dr office closes or on a weekend when you can't get anything done anyway so you have to sit and worry like mad. How are you doing today? Still bleeding and cramping?


----------



## katerdid

Ugh, this is why I hate weekends! That's so crap a hospital won't scan you! Poor soul. xxx


----------



## dairymomma

It drives me nuts that doctors can't be more accomodating to women in that kind of a situation. It gives so much comfort to know what's going on, even if it is a mc because at least you KNOW and can deal with it instead of wondering and worrying. Still hoping things are going to be okay, Tezzy! :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Thinking about you today Tezzy! Hope you got in to see the doctor and that things are okay. :hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

Hey girls... Great news! Baby is fine! 

I'll upload my scan pic in a sec <3


----------



## Tezzy

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/52F8F6E5-512C-42B5-B404-9083AF410A49-763-0000008E3ED07778.jpg


----------



## katerdid

oh yay :yipee: That's great news Terrie!


----------



## dairymomma

Woohoo! SO SO SO SO very glad things turned out okay. Yippee! Yay! Hooray! If I were graceful and athletic enough, I'd be jumping and clicking my heels in the air with joy but I'm about a graceful as a newborn calf and about as athletic as a sloth these days (being pregnant turns me into a lazy klutz) so you'll just have to take my word for it that I would actually do it. :) Were they able to tell you why you were cramping and bleeding? 

And in more good news, I was in for my regular OB appt today and the dr picked up a strong steady thub-thub-thub-thub right away. Jellybean's hb is still clickin' along at 175!


----------



## dairymomma

Tezzy, your little bean is looking more like a baby than a bean now! I even see a little arm and leg! Did it wave? :)


----------



## Tezzy

Thanks girls, yes they said the bleed was caused by an wares of separation in my womb, they said to expect more bleeding up to 12 weeks!

No, Mr.Bean didnt wave... They don't start moving around just yet but he did look very much like a tiny baby :) x


----------



## katerdid

Terrie, that's good they could tell you what the bleed was, and how long it'll take! 

Jill, that's wonderful they picked up the heartbeat at your appointment. Best sound in the world, that horse gallop in the belly haha. 

Anyone have any symptoms? I've been hit hard with morning sickness, oddly enough in the morning. Bought some ginger candies and these things called preggie pops? Hopefully they will help, I wanna be a normal human again.


----------



## Tezzy

Aw Kate I hope you feel better soon!!! For me I just have sore boobs :)


----------



## dairymomma

Kater, my only pg symptoms now are ms if I eat something too sweet (even some fruits will make me sick because they taste SO sweet now...great incentive to stay away from the candy bars, right? :) ), VERY sore bbs, and I simply _cannot_ sleep enough. It's awful. I even fell asleep at the chiropractor's office today. I jerked awake when he walked in the room and nearly fell off the table! Talk about embarrassing! For my MS, I've found things with peppermint (LOTS of it), lemon, or ginger seem to work the best. Never heard of pregnancy pops but hope they work for you.

Tezzy, it's so much nicer knowing why you are bleeding isn't it? It's still scary but you can go, "Oh, yeah. That's why." and go on with your day instead of worry "Am I mc AGAIN???" Brings the stress level way down. Glad they told you to expect more bleeding and for how long, too. My doc said to go in if I start spotting again but otherwise I don't need another ultrasound until next month to make sure the hematoma is going away. Do you have another u/s soon or are they just going to see how things go?


----------



## Tezzy

Hey girls :)

12 week scan is next... In about 3ish weeks!


----------



## dairymomma

Bah...After a week of no pink discharge, I wiped orangey-pink stuff this morning with a dab of pinkish brown discharge. Not freaking out though as the dr warned me I might spot for a few more weeks but it's kind of annoying seeing it when you go bathroom...Nothing more since this am, though so I'm hoping that's the last of it.

Tezzy, hope the next three weeks just rocket by. Can't wait to see more pics of that little bean! And happy 9 weeks (or thereabouts)! 

Kater, how are you doing? Any morning sickness today? Hope it wasn't too bad. Another remedy that's worked for me is to sip peppermint tea.


----------



## katerdid

Fingers crossed that's the last of the blood xxx

No vomiting today hurrah! Had a few spells of nausea, but sucked on a preggie pop and that helped a lot. 

Had more energy today too, did some extra cooking, made pumpkin bread in my new-to-me bread machine. Turned out fantastic, can't wait to try other breads!


----------



## Tezzy

Kate I'm glad your morning sickness has settled down and hurrah for the extra energy too!

Hoping your blood loss stops very soon Jill... At least you know it is normal :)

I just got back home from two days in Scotland with the hubby... Was really nice! My boobs aren't really sore this morning but I'm gonna try and not worry about it!


----------



## dairymomma

Tezzy, my boobs stopped be super sore when I was about 7 weeks. The only thing I notice regularly now is that they are a little bigger than normal. Kind of nice actually. I had lost some weight before getting pg so my bras stopped fitting right but I was too cheap and lazy to buy new ones yet. Now I don't have to (at least til Jellybean is born) cuz I'm fitting in them just right again. :) DH likes it too. hehe

Kater, glad you are feeling more energetic. I'm so jealous of your bread machine. I would love to have one but my kitchen is super tiny and there's no where to put one. My sis gave me a french bread recipe for a bread machine that's so delish and she makes a mean foccacia bread too. Mmmm...

So far no spotting today but I'm feeling a little blah right now and very tired. Had some LATE LATE nights due to kids not wanting to go to bed and my getting an energy boost at about 11pm. Wish it would come at 11am so I could get something done during the day...Hoping to get the kids for a nap here so I can take one too.


----------



## dairymomma

Sorry it's been a few days again ladies. A migraine derailed me yesterday and I spent all day on the couch trying to keep the pounding in my brain to a minimum and my stomach out of my throat. Then we had a church picnic today. Got to relax, visit, and even forgot about all of the last few weeks troubles for a few hours.

Now I'm nervous as all get out. My pg symptoms are disappearing (like they should when you hit the 2nd tri) and I'm going off the progesterone in a few days but I'm feeling *something* (feels like a rubber band snapping, not a flutter) on the left side when my bladder is full but while my heart says it's a baby kick, my brain says it's gas. Don't know what to think, really.

Anyway, how was the weekend for you ladies? Full of fun and happiness I hope...


----------



## Tezzy

Hey girls :wave:hope you are both ok! Glad you had a relaxing time at your church picnic Jill :) xxx


----------



## dairymomma

Oh it was fun, Tezzy. I had a great time visiting with ladies I hadn't seen in a long time, the day was beautiful, and my kids weren't hanging on me all day long. 

And in response to your other thread, you aren't alone. I've gone in expecting to see a 7 week baby and they found nothing. The baby had stopped growing before 5 weeks and you couldn't even see a gestational sac it was so small. I passed something the size of a golf ball a few days later. Then, amazingly enough, my next pregnancy went to term and I now have a 3 year old son. So, it's normal to be scared but it's possible for it to work out.


----------



## katerdid

Sorry been a bit MIA - lots of stuff going on in my world! The weather has been so nice, haven't been inside much :) And hubs gets home early today, so we might go to the zoo when he gets home. 

Terrie, Scotland sounds fab, was it just a mini vacation? I've always wanted to visit there and Ireland....and France and Greece :haha: One day I'll be rich and spend a summer visiting Europe! :haha: Must be nice to not live too far. 

I have almost no symptoms now too - although still have nausea in the early mornings and dry heave if I don't eat straight away. I can live with that though, much more manageable than being sick 24/7!!


----------



## dairymomma

It's been busy here too. Farming always seems to be busy. So expect me to go MIA off and on for a bit as we have a family wedding coming up too. 

Glad to hear you are starting to feel a little better with the ms, kater. That's the one part of my pg symptoms I'm always glad to be over. I can live with sore bbs, fatigue, and all the rest but I absolutely hate puking. Blah...


----------



## Tezzy

Glad to hear you're feeling better.... I've not been puking but still have sore bbs and I'm sooooo tired!


----------



## katerdid

Happy 10 weeks Terrie! 

I finally have a little bump going on! So excited. I had to upcycle some old jeans into maternity pants yesterday, I can't button any of mine anymore! 

Went to the pool with my son today, was so hot out! I got a bit sunburned on my shoulders - silly me put sunblock on him but neglected myself :dohh:


----------



## dairymomma

So jealous you have a bump Kater! I'm just waiting to pop out but I never do until like 5 or 6 months. My clothes aren't even feeling tighter...DH keeps reminding me I lost ~20lbs before I got preggo this time so my clothes AREN'T going to be tight for a while! I was like Duh...

Had a few bad days last week worrying about mc again even though I didn't have any symptoms-no cramping, no spotting for almost 2 weeks now, no nothing to say Oh No!. Yet, I couldn't stop thinking about mc. DH was getting tired of it but I couldn't help it. I'm good now but I'll feel a bit better after I have my next ultrasound in a week.


----------



## Tezzy

Sorry I've been absent from our thread girls. I've been bleeding all weekend, gonna ring epu tomorrow and see if they can see me.

I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## dairymomma

Oh no, tezzy! Sorry to hear that. Hope you get good news like you did the last time, though. Are you bleeding and cramping or just the same brown stuff you had before? Sending lots of hope and :hugs: your way!


----------



## katerdid

Oh terrie, I hope it's just old blood and nothing scary! Keep us posted! 

Dr appt today, they found the heartbeat immediately, was so nice not having here poke around for ages. 166, nice and strong. 
My Dr was trying to talk to me about when I'd show haha, I was like dude, this is not my first rodeo.


----------



## dairymomma

Terry, were you able to get in and see the doctor? Thinking about you today and hoping things are going better. FX!!

Kater, I know it. My last appt was at 11 weeks and the doctor found the hb in just a few seconds. It was a huge difference from even the week before when the dr was hunting and hunting for it. Can't wait for my appt in two weeks so I can hear that little blub blub again. Can't wait for my ultrasound either so I can SEE my little bean... (Here I was all excited thinking my appts were for next week but they are actually for TWO weeks from now...)


----------



## Tezzy

Got a scan tomorrow at 9.45 girls... I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## katerdid

Fingers, legs and toes crossed xxx


----------



## dairymomma

Oooo, GOOD LUCK Tezzy! I'm a wishin' and a hopin' and a prayin' (I think that's how that song goes anyway) and a crossin fingers and a pickin' 4 leaf clovers and anything else that signifies good luck (horseshoes and rabbits feet?). Really hoping you get good news!


----------



## Tezzy

MMC confirmed. Maybe you two need to start your own thread to continue together.

I'm gonna be taking a break from the forum now


----------



## katerdid

Oh sweetie :hugs: Oh oh oh :cry: I'm sooo sorry for you, I can't believe it! How absolutely awful :hugs: Poor darling, I wish I could hug you in person :hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

Thank you, today is also 12 months to the day since we found out we lost our first baby.

So double the heartache today :(


----------



## katerdid

Oh darling - that's super terribly shitty. Oh man, what a rough go xxx https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sad014.gif


----------



## dairymomma

Oh man! That really sucks, Tezzy! I wish I could come give you a hug in person instead of sending virtual ones over the internet. I wish I had the right words to say to make things a little better (because I know nothing can really make it all better right now) and you'd think I would know what to say having been there more often than not but words of wisdom are escaping me now. Just know that I am thinking of you and hoping your baby dreams come true soon.


----------



## Tezzy

Hey girls just to update you one last time the surgery went well and I'm home now and resting x


----------



## dairymomma

Glad to hear that Tezzy! Will be thinking of you and hope to see you back here soon!


----------



## dairymomma

Katerdid, I don't know if you are still checking this thread or not, but it's down to just you now. I found out yesterday that my baby no longer had a heartbeat. :cry: I'm sad and numb and angry all at once. Hoping to get in for a D&C soon but the dr's office hasn't called back yet. Hope you have a great remainder of your pregnancy!


----------



## Tezzy

:hugs: Dairymomma xxxx


----------



## katerdid

Oh Gosh! That's just awful! Oh no oh no, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

I know. It hurts so much still but I sort of had a feeling something wasn't right from the start but kept pushing it off as nerves. I didn't want to think I'd have a seventh m/c so I chose to ignore what my body and my heart were telling me. Last week, I told my hubby something was 'off' and I felt odd about the baby. He remembers me saying that on Friday or Saturday and that's when the ultrasound showed the baby stopped growing so it's possible I 'knew' already. When they told me there wasn't a hb, I cried but then quickly it was just like, "Yep, knew it..." Never got truly excited about this baby, never imagined holding my Christmas baby (like I did with my ds and dd), couldn't even bring myself to tell anyone other than family and I had to force myself to do! Just didn't want to acknowledge the truth, I guess... I have hope, though, that I will have another baby someday, even it's through adoption. After 7 m/c, I'm getting to the point where I think perhaps this is enough. I don't know if I can handle another one like this. But we'll see how I feel next week and how the dr's react to this news. Hoping for further testing too to see if we can figure out why this happened. Possible reasons so far are something genetically wrong with the baby and/or it implanted too close to the uterus.


----------

